# Asthma inhaler



## Taz Mulan (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi can you pop into a chemist and buy these, or do you need to go somewhere special?

Ta


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I believe that for most inhalers you require a prescription, but no dobt some chemists will allow you to purchase over the counter, especially if you can show you already have one.

Have you actualy tried asking in a pharmacy?

-


----------



## Lama (Oct 14, 2008)

Taz Mulan said:


> Hi can you pop into a chemist and buy these, or do you need to go somewhere special?
> 
> Ta


Hi,I was able to buy both Ventolin and Seretide inhalers without a prescription.


----------

